# Need advice one which cage to get?



## Shayna345 (Jun 4, 2012)

Right now Bam-Bam is in a Guinea Pig cage I had laying around which I think is just too small, so I'm looking on Amazon for a new cage, I preferably want the biggest one but more so I want the safest one, I also have about a 98$ budget to get the cage but I'm hoping to get a few extra things for him, so affordable is important too, which one these three cages should I get? Anyone have any experience with any of them? I'm also open to any suggestions of different cages you know about, thank you!

The three cages are the ones I've found with the most stars and greatest reviews


http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Pet-n-Play-Habitat-Rabbits/dp/B00494NAG4/ref=sr_1_95?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1338833557&sr=1-95
(love the size the Treat Zone Dispenser with this one)

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Pet-n-Play-Habitat-Rabbits/dp/B00494NAK0/ref=sr_1_46?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1338833316&sr=1-46
(this one is the same one from above just smaller and more affordable)

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Pet-Folding-Play-Pen/dp/B002ABO2HE/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_1
(I was thinking I could set up a good playpen or pen like a cage with all his things because I've seen this done by other people, and it would be bigger and more affordable, this is one of the pens I'm looking at and so far I think my favorite, what do you think?)

http://www.amazon.com/Living-World-Deluxe-Habitat-Large/dp/B005AYYDCM/ref=sr_1_72?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1338833524&sr=1-72
(I like the way this one is setup)

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 4, 2012)

How much time is bam bam in the cage? Agnes's cage right now is bigger than those and I'm actually on a quest to get her an even bigger setup. I'm sure any of those would do just fine but if you are looking for even more space for your dollar maybe look into c&c cages. I'm learning about them and a bit overwhelmed myself 
There are lots of threads on here actually that give a lot of good info on them. Just start looking around and you'll find them. Also, you can look at the threads that people posted pics of their setups to get some good ideas. If you have the floor space the xpens seem to work good for people too.
I'm in the midst of my research and decision too so just throwing out some things that have helped me so far.
Good luck!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 4, 2012)

All look good. 

I got my crates before joining RO and before I knew about Nic panels. 

Here's where I got mine.

http://www.critter-cages.com/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=CAGES+FOR+RABBITS

If you look at my blog, my rabbits have their separate crates (or rooms as I lke to call them) they have an inside x-pen for the babies, and have an outside run for all my bunnies. So room is not a problem here. My bunnies are very well stimulated and feel very safe in their separate rooms. 

It looks like fun to build those Nic crates, but after seeing my Bunny Bear climb in his closed crate, I'll stick with them. I know my bunnies are safe in their rooms, and I know that they get exercise when I decide. Not in the middle of the night escape.

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have the last one you linked.

http://www.amazon.com/Living-World-Deluxe-Habitat-Large/dp/B005AYYDCM/ref=sr_1_72?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1338833524&sr=1-72

Mine is an extra large, it is fairly huge and I love it. Extremely well made, easy clean, and comes with a lot. I bought mine off dr foster and smith, got shipping for free and it was on sale for 104.99. Couldn't beat the price or the free shipping.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 5, 2012)

The pen is the best one up there. All those cages are too small.
However that pen wont last  that will be bunny snack in no time. Get a wire dog x-pen/excercise pen, so theres no fabric for bunnys to snack on. 
Have you thought of a large either 42" or 48" wire dog crate? Those make great bunny cages as well, you should be able to get the 48" one for under $100 and it gives you tons of room for you bun to hop around as well as add levels later on.


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 5, 2012)

The Xlarge living world deluxe hutch that I have is very big in person. Dimensions are 47 x 23 x 24 high. If you have one bunny it will not be too small and my two do great in it.....especially if you let your bunnies out for run time like I do everyday.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 5, 2012)

*Watermelons wrote: *


> The pen is the best one up there. All those cages are too small.
> However that pen wont last  that will be bunny snack in no time. Get a wire dog x-pen/excercise pen, so theres no fabric for bunnys to snack on.
> Have you thought of a large either 42" or 48" wire dog crate? Those make great bunny cages as well, you should be able to get the 48" one for under $100 and it gives you tons of room for you bun to hop around as well as add levels later on.



I don't think those cages are too small. Or would the pen be a snack in no time. Actually I like your pen Melissa. But the dome on top doesn't allow me to stack. 
With the X-pen and the run, my bunnies aren't confined in one space.

Some people may not have space for a large wire dog crate, not that that's not an excellent idea for levels or even a bigger breed of rabbit. Crates can be stacked, or even put on the floor with an x-pen. 

All these suggestions or the way people house their bunnies are good ways. It's all about space and how everyone can enjoy that space. 

K


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 5, 2012)

Crates are nice, but can be hard to get in and clean if they do not open on the top. I have my holland in a medium size dog crate right now. If you do get a dog crate get one with two doors. It will make cleaning a breeze.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 5, 2012)

*melbaby80 wrote: *


> Crates are nice, but can be hard to get in and clean if they do not open on the top. I have my holland in a medium size dog crate right now. If you do get a dog crate get one with two doors. It will make cleaning a breeze.


Have three crates which don't open up from the top. I have no problem with cleaning. Just make sure the side doors are wide. The three I have stacked are very nice and are very easy to clean with those wide doors. 

K


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jun 5, 2012)

All of those cages are too small. 

While the pen is a good idea, its made of fabric and will quickly be ruined.

I recommend a NIC cage. In two hours you could make a cage twice as big gir the same price.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 5, 2012)

These crates work well for the Z-Tribe. My bunnies feel very secure in their surroundings. And they don't chew the bars. These crates are easy to clean, bottom shields, lofts, and sturdy metal products and plastics are used. They do not hold in any stench, easy to disinfect. 

I'm just saying they work for us. I don't feel guilty about not making my rabbits crate, nor do I think they are small or confining. It was worth the money to know my rabbits are safe and secure in their space. 

Also I do know they need exercise. So I did this:






You might not want to go overboard like this, but an x-pen or a harness does the same thing. 

IMHO, it was money and time well spent. 

K


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 5, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> These crates work well for the Z-Tribe. My bunnies feel very secure in their surroundings. And they don't chew the bars. These crates are easy to clean, bottom shields, lofts, and sturdy metal products and plastics are used. They do not hold in any stench, easy to disinfect.
> 
> I'm just saying they work for us. I don't feel guilty about not making my rabbits crate, nor do I think they are small or confining. It was worth the money to know my rabbits are safe and secure in their space.
> 
> ...


Karen your outside bunny run rocks.


----------

